# ぜひ私に彼へのインタビューをさせてくださいませんか



## lammn

Another JLPT question.



> その俳優が大好きなので、ぜひ私に彼へのインタビューを　　　　　。
> 1　してさしあげませんか　2　していただけませんか　3　させてくださいませんか　4　させていただきませんか


 
According to my book, #3 is the correct answer.
I don't understand _why_ #4 *cannot* be used.
When should one use #3 and when should one use #4?
I am not good at 敬語.


----------



## luckyguy

Hi lammn,

Because,
 False:させていただきませんか 
 True:させていただけませんか 

We use させていただけませんか better than させてくださいませんか.


----------



## lammn

Thanks a lot! 

So, _if_ (assuming that) #4 answer is させていただ*け*ませんか, then it is really hard to choose between #3 and #4 because both させていただけませんか and させてくださいませんか work?


----------



## luckyguy

lammn said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> So, _if_ (assuming that) #4 answer is させていただ*け*ませんか, then it is really hard to choose between #3 and #4 because both させていただけませんか and させてくださいませんか work?


 
No mention!
Yes, if so, it's hard. But, #3 is very polite and #4 is formal(sorry, but, I cann't assure this categolization is linguistially correct).
Good luck!


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

Well, from a learner's perspective, maybe we are urged to pick #3 because ~kureru has a stronger "in my favor, for my sake" sense than ~morau/~itadaku, and since you are a big fan...


----------



## bigdummy

これは、是非という言葉に伴うかどうかの質問でしょうか。僕の理解では、「是非」と言ったら、最後に出てくるべき言葉が～～してください、つまり丁寧な命令形になるわけです。～～して頂きたいとか言ったら、主語が自分になって、自分に命令なんか、文法的には出来ないのです。

今まで誤解してきた可能性が高いですから、(是非)一つだけの意見として考えてください


----------



## lammn

Noamoxkaltontli said:


> ~kureru has a stronger "in my favor, for my sake" sense than ~morau/~itadaku


 


bigdummy said:


> これは、是非という言葉に伴うかどうかの質問でしょうか。僕の理解では、「是非」と言ったら、最後に出てくるべき言葉が～～してください、つまり丁寧な命令形になるわけです。


 
So it seems that させてくださいませんか is more "forceful" than させていただけませんか.
I learnt a lot in this thread. Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Flaminius

bigdummy said:


> これは、是非という言葉に伴うかどうかの質問でしょうか。僕の理解では、「是非」と言ったら、最後に出てくるべき言葉が～～してください、つまり丁寧な命令形になるわけです。


「ぜひ」は丁寧な命令だけではありません。「ぜひ参加したいです」のように話し手自身の希望や熱意を表すことができます。


----------



## kyn

lammn said:


> So it seems that させてくださいませんか is more "forceful" than させていただけませんか.
> I learnt a lot in this thread. Thanks to all of you!



In my opinion, in this case it's not really a matter of "forcefulness" of the words, but rather the grammar itself.

いただく is the formal form of もらう (receive), which requires the subject is 私 (I receive...). So, if the sentence is "ぜひ私は彼へのインタビューを...", answer number 4 would be correct.

くださる is the formal form of くれる (give), which requires the subject to be somebody else (the subject of the action "give") rather than " 私", and the direct object is "私" (Somebody gives me...). So in this case, 私に should go with させてくださいませんか.

If the question is "ぜひ 彼へのインタビューを ...", either 3 or 4 would be OK because there's no subject or object here, you could either understand it as いただく (please "give" me the right to do this), or くださる (will I "receive" the right to do this). 
But since 私に appears, the subject would be understood to be "you" (the person you're talking to), so only いただく should fit.

In short, it's like this:
(あなた　は)　わたしに　何を　くれる・くださる
わたし　は　(だれかに)　何を　もらう・いただく
Your choice of verb depends on the person who gives/receives the action.


----------



## lammn

kyn said:


> くださる is the formal form of くれる (give), which requires the subject to be somebody else (the subject of the action "give") rather than " 私".


 
Good point!  



kyn said:


> In short, it's like this:
> (あなた　は)　わたしに　何を　くれる・くださる
> わたし　は　(だれかに)　何を　もらう・いただく
> Your choice of verb depends on the person who gives/receives the action.


 
I think the subject of もらう can be any person (i.e. I, you, he, she, they, etc.)
eg. あなたは彼に助けてもらいませんか。

いただく is a bit tricky, because it must be receiving benefits from a person ranking higher than the speaker.
So in a question using させていただけませんか, the subject almost always become "I".

As I said before, I am not good at keigo.
Any corrections are welcome.


----------



## Flaminius

*kyn*, your post is an impressive analysis of what is discussed here as answer number 4, which is:
ぜひ私に彼へのインタビューをさせていただきませんか。

It may be of interest to note that changing one vowel would make the above sentence perfectly grammatical.
ぜひ私に彼へのインタビューをさせていただけませんか。

Since いただける (> いただけます) is a potential form, _-ni_ for the subject 私 is no longer ungrammatical.  In fact one nowadays often encounters an onerous expansion of the potential form:
私に彼へのインタビューをさせていただくことは可能でしょうか。
*Here, ぜひ is unnatural.


----------

